# Hello from Mother Russia



## reyji (Jan 11, 2017)

*Excuse for my English*
At me was alarming and depressive disorder with dp/dr. Apathy, angedoniya, lack of emotions. Classical depressive depersonalisation. 
Before an initiation of treatment the experience was 8 months - it is a fresh state. (The state till 1 year is fresher). Treatment was complex. In a month before the main therapy spent on drink miltivitamina and B6 magnesium. Later drugs went:

*Velaksin* (*Venlafaxine*) - a dose of 450 mg
*Lamotrigine* - 400 mg
*Strezam* - three times a day 1 month that it was simpler to lift doses of antidepressants (tranquilizer)

*Lithium a carbonate* - 600 mg
The effect was visible at once. To clean an angedaniya added* Mirtazapine* 45 mg and *Bromocriptinum* of 5 mg (for stimulation of dopamine receptors).

Depersonalization has disappeared in two months
Angedoniya has almost completely disappeared in 6 months.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Congrats, lots of meds.

I plan on going on Lamotrigine + Lithium. Kinda half your treatment. Can see why Mirtazapine would be good to add to that. Real quick result!


----------

